# External Speaker



## K Horn

So I have an Icotec GC500 and have had decent success with it. However, was doing some night hunting the other night and placed the call closer to me than I usually do. I noticed some pretty bad distortion at higher volumes when playing higher pitched sounds, like in TT Cottontail Cocaine. Also it has a slight hum during the quiet moments of the sound file. So instead of trying to justify the purchase of a more expensive caller like a fusion, I figured I would see if an external speaker might solve the issue. From what I can tell, my basic options are the FoxPro SP-60, TOA SC-610 and TOA SC-615. Any thoughts on which one would be the best option for sound quality? Not real concerned with max volume as I am sure any of those will be louder than I typically need. Just looking for better sound quality and getting rid of that distortion. Any other speakers I should look at? Thanks all!


----------



## prairiewolf

I have the TOA SC 610, and it works great. But as always check around on the internet for prices.

As for the hum and the distortion, that is probably is from the recording itself and NO speaker will clear that all up, may do a little but it will always be there, especially at higher volumes.


----------



## youngdon

I have a TOA also, in fact I have two and don't really need either now that I have a CS-24-C. I believe the TOA and the Foxpro are the same speaker, it has just been rebranded with the FP name on it. I'm sure you know, but Ed is 100% correct that no speaker will clear up the noise if it's on the recording.


----------



## dwtrees

I would try to run the recording in the free Audacity program. If it is a supported file type. I have used that program to clean up white noise and other problems in some call files. They sound a lot better afterwords.


----------



## JTKillough

You can also get feedback from the wiring to the speaker. Check to see that the wires aren't too close to each other (unless they are insulated) or touching any surface at the connection points. Sometimes, with all the jostling and bumping around that an e caller gets, this can happen.


----------

